# James Cameron can keep Bluray Terminator 2!



## Andysu

Wow thank goodness for youtube and this exclusive bluray trailer, because what was that I saw on the image! It sure looks like Green Smearing Too Much Green! 

These engineers really need to get there eyes looked at or at least choice a different line of work! This is just ghastly looking image!

There is nothing on this planet that would get to buy this awful looking Bluray! 

Look for the part I’ll be back at around 1:08 do they think, or least of all, me, do they honestly think I’m spending more money for the same film, wow big deal if its all on the same disc, its been done with Independence day on DVD and The Abyss both of which have Green Smearing!






Enough of this green smearing!!!!!:foottap:addle::gah::gah:


----------



## lsiberian

I've watched the film on blu-ray and it looked fine to me. Maybe the trailer cut is bad or your monitor is causing the problem.


----------



## usrsld

I sure wouldn't trust a YouTube trailer to accurately portray a Blu-Ray disc.


----------



## bbieger

ummm, yeah. 

Got news for you. The T2 blue ray looks, and more importantly, sounds Awesome!!! 

Have you seen a u-tube video that _does_ look like a blue ray image? :rolleyesno:


----------



## Moonfly

What screen are you using?


----------



## Andysu

lsiberian said:


> I've watched the film on blu-ray and it looked fine to me. Maybe the trailer cut is bad or your monitor is causing the problem.


Rubbish! You just don’t want to accept it. I seen the Bluray (I have it) it’s the same rubbish version as all the others!

Its not monitor its. It’s the source original from which it was duplicated from.

Your also not the only that likes this film. I’ve liked it since 1991, but these video copies are just yuck.

You think I’m making up! Do you think I enjoy reporting this issue?

I’d sooner stick this rubbish copy of T2Bluray in my cat’s litter tray, because that’s all its good for!

I can not watch the film/bluray/DVD/laserdisc/ even VHS! Its ruined!

:gah:


----------



## Andysu

Moonfly said:


> What screen are you using?


LOL what are you using!? 

Say, I want you, to do some screen captures! of the scenes where the liquid terminator is on the helicopter. I want you, to do several of the same scene.

I’d except to see those captures no later than tomorrow!


----------



## Andysu

lsiberian said:


> I've watched the film on blu-ray and it looked fine to me. Maybe the trailer cut is bad or your monitor is causing the problem.


The monitor I have? I have at least 5! Now then! Its all the same! Four CRT and one LCD video projector, you know this!

I’m going to try it on LCD and plasma down town, okay. How do you want to bet it will show up! I’ll even take my camera and take some pictures.


----------



## eugovector

Andy, can you provide a link to a technical definition of green smearing, it's potential causes, and why it's appearing in these blu-rays?


----------



## lsiberian

Andysu said:


> The monitor I have? I have at least 5! Now then! Its all the same! Four CRT and one LCD video projector, you know this!
> 
> I’m going to try it on LCD and plasma down town, okay. How do you want to bet it will show up! I’ll even take my camera and take some pictures.


How would I know what you have I've never even met you on a forum before? :dontknow:

I watched the movie on my projector and it looked just fine to me. Maybe i'm blind as a bat or as color blind as a puppy. However I think it's more likely you are just one of those folks with exceptional color sensitivity. Some folks have 4 sets of color rods and maybe your gifted that way. Just realize most of us don't have that kind of eye. I can only see out of one eye at a time. :dontknow:


----------



## ripcard

Andysu said:


> Rubbish! You just don’t want to accept it. I seen the Bluray (I have it) it’s the same rubbish version as all the others!
> 
> Its not monitor its. It’s the source original from which it was duplicated from.
> 
> Your also not the only that likes this film. I’ve liked it since 1991, but these video copies are just yuck.
> 
> You think I’m making up! Do you think I enjoy reporting this issue?
> 
> I’d sooner stick this rubbish copy of T2Bluray in my cat’s litter tray, because that’s all its good for!
> 
> I can not watch the film/bluray/DVD/laserdisc/ even VHS! Its ruined!
> 
> :gah:


He's obviously spitting mad about this. So much so, he's having a hard time getting his words out.:rofl:


----------



## Moonfly

Andysu said:


> LOL what are you using!?
> 
> Say, I want you, to do some screen captures! of the scenes where the liquid terminator is on the helicopter. I want you, to do several of the same scene.
> 
> I’d except to see those captures no later than tomorrow!


I currently have no credible way of doing screen captures, but I do own T2 on DVD ( I got the special edition one in the metal tin some years ago) and I cant say Ive ever noticed the green issue.

I asked what screen you are using purely out of interest. Ive seen such things happen with poorer players or sets but I'm in no way supposing your kit is sub standard, just wanted to see if I could find the issue elsewhere on the same screen or not.

It would seem your in the minority a little with your issue, and I know little of it, so I'll bow out and hope yo find a solution soon.

All the best


----------



## Andysu

ripcard said:


> He's obviously spitting mad about this. So much so, he's having a hard time getting his words out.:rofl:


I’m glad you’re finding so assuming! If it was someone else preaching about (DNR) digital noise reduction I might go huh sorry I just can’t see it. But I can see this edge enhancement nonsense and that is just gross looking.

I bet you’ve been watching your favourite films on VHS to laserdisc and DVD to Bluray without even realising something else is wrong with this picture.

Well now you, know what else to look for.

Merry GreenMas.here's the Big Green Grin!


----------



## Andysu

Moonfly said:


> I currently have no credible way of doing screen captures, but I do own T2 on DVD ( I got the special edition one in the metal tin some years ago) and I cant say Ive ever noticed the green issue.
> 
> I asked what screen you are using purely out of interest. Ive seen such things happen with poorer players or sets but I'm in no way supposing your kit is sub standard, just wanted to see if I could find the issue elsewhere on the same screen or not.
> 
> It would seem your in the minority a little with your issue, and I know little of it, so I'll bow out and hope yo find a solution soon.
> 
> All the best


Yeah but too you, this issue is bliss?...until now! 

I showed a friend this around my friends he’s second friend and he saw the issue on the website here and was asking what it was? He looked at the (close encounters screen captures) and agreed there was an issue, also he thought the theatrical version was slightly better but there is still some green smearing.

Someone had the bottle to call this Cyan on Bluray.com! Cyan my foot! 

Well know that you know what to look out for now just keep your eyes peeled for dodgy film to optical or old VHS transfers because these studios can’t even be asked to do (brand new fresh transfer) they’d soon pull sly fast one on us.

Merry Greenmas and happy new green year.


----------



## Andysu

eugovector said:


> Andy, can you provide a link to a technical definition of green smearing, it's potential causes, and why it's appearing in these blu-rays?


Not just bluray! Its been on VHS laserdisc DVD and yes now on Bluray! Its the same transfer as they’ve been using all these years!

I only read on Home Theatre forums, Van Ling, started that The Abyss is to get 16:9 treatment for Bluray! But don’t hold your breath! I sense the water will be smeared with something called Green smearing, maybe it’s a green man from Mars?

I’d be very wary of just jumping onto The Abyss next year, and possibly ending up with the same rubbish transfer as before.

One if anyone is colour-blind there are two things here! 
One blue coloured background. Two a white hot light. 
This all adds up to one thing green flare smearing or if someone on bluray.com thinks its cyan LOL yeah right.

Take a common video camera stick it on video mode and aim it close to the TV chances are it will display some green around particular colours and different brightness values.

You’d also see this with Christmas light if aimed too close more on white light with blue coloured gel, slightly less with blue LED.

If your eye is close to it no its not going to go weird apart from being out of focus.



Merry Greenmas and happy new green year.


----------



## Moonfly

I would add, screen captures are a dubious way of showing issues. We're all looking at them in different sizes, on different screen via different PC software and hardware. I wouldnt be surprised to find people a little cynical of the issue because of that. I'm not saying you dont have an issue, just that finding help of people to agree with you may be a little difficult. That said, I do recall something similar to what your describing on The Abyss, but in fairness its an under water shot, and a greeny/blue tinge to beams of light would seem perfectly acceptable to me. I find a light blue beam a little bit too swimming pool. 

Happy new year to you too :T


----------



## Andysu

Another thing to speculate about is? This could be the same engineer whose been asked to do several transfers from film to video, or it might be just common issue that they where aware off, of the time but didn’t know how to fix it?

Otherwise and I don’t understand this is why only theatrical version of Close Encounters that has less of it, all the others is just pure yuck!

They reduced it slightly in Star Trek The motion picture for the original theatrical versions. I’ll knock up a few screen captures in while for you too see.


----------



## Andysu

lsiberian said:


> How would I know what you have I've never even met you on a forum before? :dontknow:
> 
> I watched the movie on my projector and it looked just fine to me. Maybe i'm blind as a bat or as color blind as a puppy. However I think it's more likely you are just one of those folks with exceptional color sensitivity. Some folks have 4 sets of color rods and maybe your gifted that way. Just realize most of us don't have that kind of eye. I can only see out of one eye at a time. :dontknow:



I do not have special senses I’m just like you. Although I’m rather glad in way to have worked as projectionist once because you’d never see this happening in the cinema, unless its print that looks like its been laced up by cat, and has scratches all over, you’d be complaining as that is another common issue, that’s been talked about before.

Its just this I just get fanged to the teeth when I read things like this…


A small quote from James Cameron on Terminator 2 THX laserdisc edition

_People sometime ask me why I would want to do a special edtion of T2. Why “fix” something that ain’t broken? 

Pioneer and Carolo have worked closely with me and my tireless staff at Lightstorm Entertainment to give you this glimpse into the alternative realities of T2.

We have restored more than fifteen minutes of material to the film, to give you a different refection of the T2 story, with new facets and old faces. Gary Rydstrom and his crew at Skywalker Sound have once again performed their audio mastery to mix the new scenes, and the THX Laserdisc Program as helped to ensue that our work on the Special Edition comes though to you loud and clear. I hope you enjoy it.

Jim Cameron _

Yeah everything except the green smearing of coarse. :doh:


----------



## ripcard

Andysu said:


> I bet you’ve been watching your favourite films on VHS to laserdisc and DVD to Bluray without even realising something else is wrong with this picture.


You're right. Everybody else is wrong. I'm dumfounded as to why a bright light underwater in the ocean would show a green tinge.



Andysu said:


> Well now you, know what else to look for.


I think perhaps, I will just blissfully watch the movies as before.




Andysu said:


> I showed a friend this around my friends he’s second friend and


Pardon?


----------



## Andysu

A few, screen captures from (Star Trek the motion picture directors edition) the one with the strangled cat bridge alarm sound effects! SIGH 

A few screen captures from (Star Trek the motion picture original theatrical).

Note the white hot light is far too bright on the (directors edition) which washes out detail within the photograph. 

Okay a slight bit of green slipping into the original as they where using and an extremely power light that was the biggest they could get hold of, but it was sheer brilliant white blinding light when I saw this last at the Empire Leicester Square 20 years ago.

Notice Spock has a bit green on the visor SE and less on the original.


----------



## Andysu

ripcard said:


> You're right. Everybody else is wrong. I'm dumfounded as to why a bright light underwater in the ocean would show a green tinge.


No, it’s where the natural image as (bright surface) and not the rest of the colour is blue. 
If the Abyss happens to be playing as some cinemas do get rare 70mm six-track Dolby stereo prints now and then, treat your eyes and ears to the original medium, you’ll come away with far better experience.


----------



## lcaillo

You have been told several times that screen captures are not a useful way of communicating your perceived problem. You have also not produced any references that show anyone else documenting the problem. I have searched and no one seems to know what you are describing. 

I suggest you do some color analysis, give the colorimetry of the areas that you measure, and relate that to the screen captures that you are posting. When you do so, post the equipment and software that you are using.


----------



## Andysu

lcaillo said:


> You have been told several times that screen captures are not a useful way of communicating your perceived problem. You have also not produced any references that show anyone else documenting the problem. I have searched and no one seems to know what you are describing.
> 
> I suggest you do some color analysis, give the colorimetry of the areas that you measure, and relate that to the screen captures that you are posting. When you do so, post the equipment and software that you are using.


I tell you, what. You sound like a guy that travels a lot, the guy that has the means. 

Pop on over with calibrator and you’ll receive warm British hospitality, and free bed and board for 2 weeks stay and I’ll even cook for you. For that you, can tweak and look into this issue, till your blue in face and it will just stare back at you, as it has done with me, each time and laugh. It can not be undone with the copy! 

It’s the fault in mastering!

So this also applies to all, those so called high end users over on AVS that do screen captures, [coughing] sorry I, have cat fur ball. Yes you where saying.:rofl2:


----------



## lcaillo

Your intransigence and sarcasm are getting old.

Screen captures displayed in a forum are of limited use, whether you are here or on any other forum. The many variables involved have been pointed out to you.

If, indeed, the problem is in the mastering, the closest that you can easily get to making some objective assessment of that would be to grab a scene from a disk on your computer and measure the color of the area that you are discussing. That eliminates any display, transfer, further compression and encoding problems that may affect the image. Then others, with other systems, can compare and see if they get the same results. You can also more objectively compare your various versions of the movies, and demonstrating the results will not depend on variables beyond your or my control.


----------



## Andysu

lcaillo said:


> Your intransigence and sarcasm are getting old.
> 
> Screen captures displayed in a forum are of limited use, whether you are here or on any other forum. The many variables involved have been pointed out to you.
> 
> If, indeed, the problem is in the mastering, the closest that you can easily get to making some objective assessment of that would be to grab a scene from a disk on your computer and measure the color of the area that you are discussing. That eliminates any display, transfer, further compression and encoding problems that may affect the image. Then others, with other systems, can compare and see if they get the same results. You can also more objectively compare your various versions of the movies, and demonstrating the results will not depend on variables beyond your or my control.


They are from the computer! PowerDVD. 

If I used my common £50.00 camera and took a picture off the TV or video projector its not going to look like what I’m seeing unless I had and good (digital SLR camera).


----------



## Moonfly

Andysu said:


> They are from the computer! PowerDVD.
> 
> If I used my common £50.00 camera and took a picture off the TV or video projector its not going to look like what I’m seeing unless I had and good (digital SLR camera).


I think you covered this, but you have noticed this effect yourself on several screen from several sources havent you. I'd hate to think your just going of power DVD


----------



## eugovector

Once again, can you please link anywhere that discusses the potential technical cause of the green smearing that you are seeing? If the effect is so evident, there must be at least 1 person in the industry who has acknowledged it. Steven Van Zandt has called CDs a scam, Scorsese has argued that mono-soundtracks not be expanded to stereo in re-releases...surely there is one other credible individual who has acknowledged this problem.


----------



## JerryLove

Personally: I think it won't bother me nearly as much as it has bothered you, and I'll be able to enjoy the movie anyway. Since you've said the DVD has the same error: I see no reason to to go blu-ray.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Wow Andy! You are a true perfectionist. And I must agree with what you bring to the table here. 
But I don't think I'll be loosing sleep over it though. Besides I already have that version on Blu. 

Bob

P.S. Maybe you should work as an engineer on the Blu-ray transfers of film's business.


----------



## lcaillo

Andysu said:


> They are from the computer! PowerDVD.
> 
> If I used my common £50.00 camera and took a picture off the TV or video projector its not going to look like what I’m seeing unless I had and good (digital SLR camera).


I am not suggesting you take pictures. That only makes the problem worse. I said capture the color data for the area you see the problem with. There are numerous software options, several good ones that are free, that will allow you to sample the color at any point in a frame and report the color in numerous ways.

This, combined with the source drive and software, will allow others to compare data in a meaningful way. Are you not understanding the problems with showing screen shots and you tube videos online to demonstrate color issues?


----------

